# Intel i9 10900k vs 10920x for DAW



## rdd27 (Sep 30, 2020)

Interested to hear your thoughts between the Intel i9 10900K and the i9 10920X. Especially if you've purchased either of them. 


The 10920X is a bit more expensive, but has 2 additional cores and can accommodate 256GB RAM. RAM is my biggest limitation currently, so the large amount is tempting. 
In contrast, the 10900K is a bit cheaper with a higher turbo speed and a few months newer, but fewer cores and only up to 128gb RAM. 

I can't find any direct comparisons (let me know if you have any links) other than CPU benchmarks. The closest I can get to is this, which 10900X (not the K version) vs 10920X http://www.scanproaudio.info/2020/02/27/2020-q1-cpus-in-the-studio-overview/ 

I'm looking to upgrade my PC before the end of the year, so any insight would be great! Thanks!


----------



## Technostica (Sep 30, 2020)

Those CPUs belong in different platforms which require different motherboards. 
So as they use different architectures you cannot extrapolate one from the other that accurately.


----------



## rdd27 (Sep 30, 2020)

Technostica said:


> Those CPUs belong in different platforms which require different motherboards.
> So as they use different architectures you cannot extrapolate one from the other that accurately.



Ahh okay, thank you. I understood they needed different sockets but didn't realise about the architectures. So is it likely that the i10900k's platform would be compatible with Intel's next generation of CPUs (allowing for future upgrades) whereas the 10920X is the end of that generation?


----------



## Technostica (Sep 30, 2020)

The Z490 boards will support the 11th generation Rocket Lake CPUs due next year. 
I think they will be the final iteration of 14 nm chips. 
So they may be limited being stuck on that but they will use a different architecture so maybe the performance increase won't be insignificant. 

Not sure about the X series platform.


----------



## rdd27 (Oct 1, 2020)

Interesting, thank you!


----------



## Technostica (Oct 1, 2020)

I think the X series platform is a dead end in that the next iteration will use a different socket. 
But if you want more than 128GB the X series may be the only choice for now as the 11th generation Rocket Lake may well be stuck at 128GB. 
When Intel shift to DDR5 the mainstream platform might jump up to 256GB but that's not happening in the next 6 months.


----------



## colony nofi (Oct 8, 2020)

Some new(ish) rocket lake info








Intel Announces Rocket Lake 2021 Release Ahead of AMD's Zen 3 Announcement


Blasting off! (kinda)




www.tomshardware.com




I'm personally far more interested in tonights AMD 5000 series (Zen3) release, but rocket lake is still def worth keeping an eye on for DAWS... (though releasing march next year...)


----------



## AR (Oct 8, 2020)

I just have the 10920x. Works pretty solid with 256gb ram. I am finally able to build my Lyndhurst and my Teldex templates without ever looking back to worry. Got to say though that Teldex eats up 111gb in idle (when every instrument is purged)


----------

